# Sakai Takayuki Syousin Sakura 240mm Gyuto Passaround in the US



## pkjames (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I have now formally launched my Sakai Takayuki Syousin Gyuto (check it out here), and I want everybody to have a test drive. Since there is a honyaki going around here in OZ, I am sending the pair (regular shaped gyuto and kiritsuke shaped gyuto) across to the US. Jim (chinacats) is having them first and he is in NC (I assume it means North Carolina!), I would like them to stay in the east coast first before it travels to the great west, just for the sake of saving travelling time and maybe some shipping $$. 

I will post them out in the next few days and finalize the list before Jim finishes with them, please register your interest here along with which state you are in so that I can arrange accordingly. 


*The terms:*

All US KKF members registered before 6/Jan/2015, please register your interest here, I will update the list accordingly.
I will send out the knife to Jim (Chinacats) first, and finalize the list before he pass them to the next member in line. 
The list will be arranged according to your location, which helps the logistics of the knife. 
You have a week to play with it, please do sharpen it if you feel there is a need to but please make sure you know what you are doing.
You are responsible to pack it well and post it to the next member inline, insured. 
Please contact the next member via PM and arrange the postage accordingly. If you are the last person on the list, please post it back to me.


Enjoy!


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd love to try these out! I'm in Maryland. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 6, 2015)

Cool, I'd like to give it a go, and since I'm in NC too, maybe I could get it after China? Thanks James


----------



## daveb (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes please. Florida.


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 6, 2015)

I would love to try these out, in New Orleans, about two blocks from the east bank of the MS. That makes me in the east right?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 6, 2015)

Love to be included!


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 6, 2015)

me as well


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm in Maryland. And honestly I decided i couldn't wait for the pass around to get my hands on the gyuto so I just bought one. It's what I do I guess while I'm stuck on the snow covered tarmac waiting for the plane to get de-iced...

I'd still like to try out the kiritsuke though so keep me in line!


----------



## ramenlegend (Jan 6, 2015)

sounds like a good time  I'm in Cincinnati Ohio


----------



## johnstoc (Jan 6, 2015)

I would love to get on on this. I've been after a wide bevel gyuto for a while. I am in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## kostantinos (Jan 9, 2015)

if the knife ends up coming through Maryland i would love to be included . I am in baltimore


----------



## pleue (Jan 9, 2015)

2nd in portland!


----------



## pkjames (Jan 9, 2015)

Just want to give an update:
The pair of gyutos are in the US territory now. I am pretty sure Jim will get it early next week. Very excited/anxious to hear the comments.
*I also want to add that, if you are part of the passaround, and decided to actually order one after trying, you will be credited back (as store credit) the amount you spent on the postage (of sending the knife to the next person inline). Just another reason to try! *


----------



## glestain (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, that is so generous! !


----------



## gavination (Jan 9, 2015)

3rd in Portland!

Man, maybe we need a Portland get together. 

I need to come see your cheffery spot regardless, Patrick!


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 9, 2015)

kostantinos said:


> if the knife ends up coming through Maryland i would love to be included . I am in baltimore



You're the third in MD, so I'm pretty sure it's coming here.

PKJames, that's a very nice gesture!


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 10, 2015)

I would love to have the opportunity to check them. I am in The San Francisco Bay Area. Thank you so much


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 10, 2015)

If it's not too late, I'd love to be included. Dallas, Texas.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 10, 2015)

VA knife nut here who would like to be included!

Thanks


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 10, 2015)

any kind of list been formulated yet?


----------



## pkjames (Jan 11, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> any kind of list been formulated yet?



not yet but very soon, I want to wait for a bit until they arrive to Jim without any problems.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 13, 2015)

Just want to update the thread. The knives have landed here in the states and imo they are going to be well received. I've just had a chance to use them for dinner tonight but early indications are very good.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well this sounds promising! Go on...


----------



## strumke (Jan 13, 2015)

Just saw this... I'd like to participate if it's not too late (Washington, DC)


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am going to bow out of this passaround. I just broke open my 240 Gyuto today and it is quite simply amazing. You guys are in for a treat!!
Plus I'm not really into the Kiritsuke, solely for the shorter heel height alone.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 15, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> Well this sounds promising! Go on...



...sorry I know I'm late to the party for you, but for others I'll throw in a few quick notes. The gyuto arrived with a decent edge and the K-tip just needed a bit of stropping on a 5k stone to freshen up before use.

The K-tipped gyuto originally captured my attention and think I'll add one to my collection at some point, but had to go back to what I (think I) know which is the straight gyuto. 

I haven't had a knife from Sakai in my collection (to my knowledge) so this one comes in a bit shorter at ~232 (~230 K-tip) than what I am used to for a 240 so I believe that I may prefer a 270 in this line. But the kicker comes with the weight--it's right at 248g (242g k-tip) which is quite hefty. I would attribute some of that to the handle which is on the larger size--perfect for my tastes though it may be on the large side for some? Not sure of the wood, but the finish leaves a good bit of grip even when wet and is complemented by a nice piece of somewhat marbled horn. Balance point is just forward of the heel--again in my case I would likely go with a 270 which would likely move the balance point out to a slightly more familiar (to me) position. Height at heel is ~48 on gyuto (45 K-tip). The spine tapers to a very thin tip on both knives for detail work.

The profile is nice for push/pull cuts and chopping--strictly personal here so depends on what you like. I should mention here that the K-tip is really flat and that is what captured my interest initially. 

The finish is interesting and I would wind up enjoying it until the first thinning and then going with something easier (for me). I only say this because the grind marks on the top of the knife run diagonally and the lines below that (secondary bevel) run parallel to the edge. Really has a cool look but my lazy ass wouldn't be able to maintain it.

Shanop's pictures of the choil in the first post of his review are better than I can take and do more to describe the grind than I can as well. The knife cuts great and has very good release without being overly convexed. I experienced a slight bit of wedging on large carrots and large onions but nothing annoying. I really like the grind whatever it is...again the knife just cuts really well.

So far I've used it on carrots, onions, garlic, beets, potatoes, acorn squash, chicken, pork, and ginger with no complaints.:happymug:

That's it so far...


----------



## pkjames (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks very much for the detailed review Jim, really appreciate your input 
I will come up with the list today. 

James


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 15, 2015)

Do we have a pass around list firmed up China-Jim? 

Thanks again James


----------



## pkjames (Jan 16, 2015)

Jim is helping me composing the list, it is likely to go to Mucho Bocho and Bill13 who are also in NC first, and possibly another member before making their way to Karring (mr drinky) in Minneapolis to join the knife gathering party. After which the passaround will continue as normal.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 18, 2015)

Knives have shipped and should be in Raleigh in a few days.

Enjoy MB!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks Jim. Yea baby! Thanks again for doing this James.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 18, 2015)

I missed this thread. Any chance I can hop on board?


----------



## pkjames (Jan 21, 2015)

Update:

the knife is with Mucho Bocho and will go to Bill13 next. Here is the list (a big thanks to Jim)

Bill13 (va)
strumke (dc)
toddnmd (md)
kostantinos (md)

mr. drinky, midwest gathering 

coqavin (nj)
brainsausage (maine)
ramenlegend (oh)
daveb (fl)
dardeau (la)
zwiefel (tx)
casaluz (ca)
johnstoc (or)
pleue (or)
gavination (or)


I would say maybe after toddnmd or kostantinos, the pair of knives would go to mr. drinky for the midwest gathering before continue its journey to the great west.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 21, 2015)

thanks for the info James


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 21, 2015)

Stoked.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 21, 2015)

You should be! My 240 gyuto is a performance MACHINE!


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 21, 2015)

marc, I am interested in the patina development ( or how reactive she is), can you snap a pic?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 21, 2015)

Here ya go. This is after lots of onions and a couple hours of prep. And yes, it is _that_ thin


----------



## glestain (Jan 21, 2015)

Pkjames, why the knife is not indicating blue#1 or #2, but just blue?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 21, 2015)

Bill13, Please PM me your address and I can send them out tomorrow. okay

thanks again James


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 21, 2015)

Looking forward to it. Thank you so much James


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for adding me, can't wait to put this baby to work.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 21, 2015)

I want to thank James again for making these beautiful knives available to the US market. I really enjoyed messing around with them. 

I prefer this blade profile because they have wider more spade like tips which are unbelievably thin. Makes my Yusuke Sakai Special Thin tip look like a porka. 

They slip through onions with just a whisper. Definitely mid to heavy weight knives. I estimate the spine to be around 3.5 to 4mm at handle. They're around 228mm on the edge and weigh 244g. They have a slightly blade forward balance, that easily slices carrots so thin, you can read newsprint through them, not kidding. The handles are definitely oversized in circumference but are standard length. Really nice woods and ferrule. Definitely attractive looking.

K-Tip: 
I didn't use this knife as much. Carrot slicing, tomatoes, peppers and onions. They have nice flat sweep to the blade. Definitely push cut or push/pull. Great grind with generously exposed core steel. 

Guyto:
First thing I noticed is the height of the blade. I didn't measure it, so I won't guess but I bet its around 50mm at the heel. The cutting edge is 228 so its nice and high for going through large or tall vegetables. Nice smooth sweep to the edge, not too flat, not too much belly.


Sharpening:
I refreshed the edge with the new Diamond Stones from JKI. With just a few light strokes, I was able to raise a burr that was effortless to remove. The 1000 then 6000 was all that was needed to get scary sharp edges. The sharpest I've felt from a blue steel. There was barely any sound when testing the edges with newsprint.

Thanks again for putting these out there James. I really enjoyed the time I spent with them. 

MB


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice write-up Dennis! Looking forward to getting my hands on these.


----------



## pkjames (Jan 21, 2015)

glestain said:


> Pkjames, why the knife is not indicating blue#1 or #2, but just blue?



I asked Aoki-san for this. Answer is that normally blue 1 would always be "blue 1 steel" and blue 2 can be either "blue 2 steel" or "blue steel". Depends on the smith, he may chose either one.


James


----------



## pkjames (Jan 21, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I want to thank James again for making these beautiful knives available to the US market. I really enjoyed messing around with them.
> 
> I prefer this blade profile because they have wider more spade like tips which are unbelievably thin. Makes my Yusuke Sakai Special Thin tip look like a porka.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for the write up Dennis! 

James


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 22, 2015)

I PM Bill13 two days ago without response. The knives are ready to ship. 

James, please advise as I could ship them to the next member after Bill?


----------



## pkjames (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, that's probably better, please ship to the next member in line 

Thanks Dennis,

James




Mucho Bocho said:


> I PM Bill13 two days ago without response. The knives are ready to ship.
> 
> James, please advise as I could ship them to the next member after Bill?


----------



## kostantinos (Jan 22, 2015)

very excited and humbled to be part of this. I think this is what i am looking for in terms of a new gyuto.

Thank you Pkjames for doing all this


----------



## pkjames (Jan 23, 2015)

Update: list of the first round passaround is now fixed, folks who still want to have a test drive, please feel free to add your name to the list. The next round would start from the east coast back to the west (if there is still enough interest)

2nd round list:
cclin (CA)


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 23, 2015)

OK So Strum bowed out of the passaround so I sent an PM to Todd.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I PM Bill13 two days ago without response. The knives are ready to ship.
> 
> James, please advise as I could ship them to the next member after Bill?



Argh, this is what happens when you go on vacation for a week! I'm still interested so maybe I can be put back in line wherever it makes sense.

Mucho Bocho - I checked my inbox and I don't see anything from you - don't know what happened with that:scratchhead:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 27, 2015)

Bill13, thanks for saying so about not getting my PM. I've sent some other PM too without response.

Todd told me he was picking them up at the post office today. Guess you can get them after him? They were a lot of fun.


----------



## pkjames (Jan 27, 2015)

maybe after kostantinos who is also in MD finishes, the pair goes back bill13 followed by the gathering? Should be just in time.


----------



## pkjames (Jan 28, 2015)

2nd round list update:
cclin (CA)
mkriggen (Hawaii)


----------



## kostantinos (Jan 29, 2015)

This is gonna be just great . Hopefully i get to take pictures and share my observations with you.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 29, 2015)

pkjames said:


> maybe after kostantinos who is also in MD finishes, the pair goes back bill13 followed by the gathering? Should be just in time.



I will turn it around quickly. One or two nights is enough. Thanks!!


----------



## kostantinos (Jan 30, 2015)

I will keep the knife a few days and turn it around fast so that Bill13 can enjoy the blades extra time no worries.


----------



## kostantinos (Feb 4, 2015)

Just received the knifes and i expect to keep them a few days and turn them to Bill13 . I will inspect them and report back hopefully with pictures once i unpack and cut something with them 
:bliss:


----------



## pkjames (Feb 6, 2015)

Update: Casaluz is out of the PA, I'd put cclin into the list, since they are both in CA.


kostantinos (md)
Bill13 (va)

mr. drinky, midwest gathering 

coqavin (nj)
brainsausage (maine)
ramenlegend (oh)
daveb (fl)
dardeau (la)
zwiefel (tx)
cclin (ca)
johnstoc (or)
pleue (or)
gavination (or)
mkriggen (Hawaii)


----------



## pkjames (Feb 6, 2015)

kostantinos said:


> Just received the knifes and i expect to keep them a few days and turn them to Bill13 . I will inspect them and report back hopefully with pictures once i unpack and cut something with them
> :bliss:



Thanks kostantinos, looking forward for your input


----------



## kostantinos (Feb 10, 2015)

Knifes are off too bill13

I will try to upload pictures this evening and write a more Full report.

Thanks


----------



## pkjames (Feb 10, 2015)

kostantinos said:


> Knifes are off too bill13
> 
> I will try to upload pictures this evening and write a more Full report.
> 
> Thanks



Thanks, I will PM bill for mr. drinky's shipping details 

James


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 14, 2015)

So I received the knives with some excellent packaging!!

I had never tried a K tipped so that was what I was most interested in. I already own 4 - 240 gyoto's so the flatter profile was something I was really interested in. It is about 3mm shorter at the heel and that difference is gone by the time you are about 2/3 closer to the tip. Both knives were amazing cutters :bliss:but the K tip had less stiction. I could not see any difference in the grind but the reduction in stiction was obvious. We cut up about a pound of carrots and 2 pounds of onions. We were easily getting translucent slices they were so thin. The profile on the K tipped was perfect for push/pull slicing, and light chopping.

I found the steel to be pretty reactive, maybe a little less than a shig. 

The only thing I thought that could be improved on was the f&f on the handles, which was a surprise to me. The metal spacer, esp. on the gyoto, protruded past the wood. Maybe the wood shrank? The handle size was perfect as was the finish on the wood. My kids though the handles were boring, but I really liked the understated look - very elegant. 

I really liked them both but I am seriously thinking of selling a gyoto to help cover the cost of getting one of these k tipped:biggrin:.

A big thanks for letting me try them out!!! I will package them up tomorrow and send them on their merry way.


----------



## kostantinos (Feb 17, 2015)

Disclaimer:
Bill13 I have a rather terrible phobia with packages . I never thought that packages get any proper respect even with a big sticker on them that reads "fragile-handle with care".I just don't believe that people sometimes care enough or that there are actual systems in place that take care of things.

Bubble wrap is great despite not being friendly to the environment . Thankfully there are enough bubble wrap sources at work that i can up cycle . I am happy you appreciated the bubble wrap effort.

On to more important things.

I promised a report and i under delivered in time but bare with me as the excitement of v day quiets down and the restaurant week starts here in Baltimore.I hope this covers some questions and gives a little insight to others about this line.





General observations
Right out of the gate anyone handling these knives will be impressed from a visual aspect . A lot of my cooks never seen a gyuto this thin and always thought my konosuke was just beyond great. I got a lot of inquiries about these, as soon as i got them out the box. 
The K-tip seemed the most impressive to me but like Bill13 mentioned i also never had one or handled one before. I too thought that both knifes F&F was great and the handles where a little bulkier than the handles i am used to. On the other hand i found them comfortable enough in long session of an hour span .The knifes OOTB where pretty sharp with a nice touch up done before they reached me .
I found both knifes cutting ability quite amazing. Well let me rephrase that. Remember that time when you upgraded to that knife that really made you smile when you sliced with it the first time shaking your head in almost disbelief of how good that feeling is? Thats the feeling , thats what i describe it like "damn this is really really nice". But lets move on and get into more things.


Lets talk business 

I will start with the Gyuto . I used it in three intervals cutting a series of things . We cut a lot of onions at work thin enough and a lot of thin cut julienne . I thought the gyuto excelled in onions. Well let me rephrase that . It practically was cutting onions as if they didn't exist. The tip of the Gyuto is super thin ,foil thin as we call it . So much that i thought it might pose an issue . I am pretty sure you have to take extra care of the knife in those respects. If you work in a kitchen where everyone understands and respects tools then its ok .If not you should consider taking a job in a better kitchen because this knife demands respect and should be cleaned and babied and pampered appropriately .But cutting performance wise i had to adjust myself of how much effort i put to make a cut and honestly it was rather effortless .Amazing cutter.

We moved to the potatoes and root vegetables sections. Here the theory is make brunoise cuts rather swiftly just to see how the knife behaves and how well it responds etc. Well damn i must admit that there was no wedging whatsoever and the knife excelled in cutting anything, parsnips, carrots , butternut squash and potatoes . Now i saw some stiction in the gyuto as well but i could not care less about the stiction because it wasn't as profound or bothering to the point i would have to stop and "unglue" one from the side of the knife or something, actually it was so minimal that i was not bothered whatsoever. The knife felt very precise, where you can make a cut and have really good results . I haven't done brunoise in a hot minute but i found myself pretty damn impressed of how well the knife cuts and how good the results are.
Then i moved to another area of interest: Tomatoes. I usually quarter some dice some and slice some all in relative speed to see how the knife handles as many of you do. The slices come thin thin in vertical cuts with almost 0 effort. The slices with speed cutting came out really good and the dice really great . After tomatoes i cut herbs and shaved chives where both in chiffonade and chopping and cutting chives the knife was simply amazing.

The k-tip
So let me start by saying that the k tip felt awkward to me at first. But that is natural with every knife style you ever handled for the first time. Like do you remember the first time you cut with a deba ? I am pretty sure that you had to adjust to the ways the knife was meant to be used . I feel that after spending a few minutes banishing it around like a weapon i put it on the board and cut with it and it cuts like a dream as well. To me the initial cuts with a flatter profile were weird. Once you adjust your brain to the knife the knife will tune in to your tune and cut cut cut. Again Bill13 is right it is meant to push cut -it actually excels in push cutting - and or slice pull cut. 
I didn't mess around with the k tip as much . I think that the knife itself was great and that the length is optimal for the style -i don't know how a 270mm ktip would be a great choice as it would be quite long-
I found it also to have minimal to no stiction issues as well .

Overall 

Overall F&F: Great presentation box, packaging solid , the overall aesthetics of this brand is great. I can see the craftsmanship and care that went into this.
knife handles felt rather bulky for my acquired taste but proved very comfortable, i do agree that the metal spacers where not flush But the horn was great quality buffalo horn with light streaks that are faintly visible . The knife is nice enough rounded enough and really sharp OOTB as i received it. The knife is incredibly thin behind the edge .

Steel & geometry: I found the knife to be ok in terms of reactivity , i didn't think the knife was more reactive than others i am used to to be honest. During the testing phase i did not see any major deterioration of the edge or rolling . Overall i think these knifes have a good holding and sharpening ability , i have no solid view other than putting the edge to touch up to see how well the knife responds and i had great response . The geometry of the knife is great with the knife balancing almost right on the macho if not forward by a hair. The balance between knife and handle is good the weight of the knife seems really great but i dint get any measurements for comparison.

What else is there:
Saya. I must say that i prefer to have this knife shipped with a saya. I think that thats my only pet peeve . 
Its carbon knife and really thin so appropriate care and consideration is vital. If you work in a zoo avoid carbon altogether is my opinion . If not get in line and get one of these bad boys.
Ktip made me rethink of what is the right tool for the right job . It was certainly impressive to get to use one and rather unique to me 

Conclusion:

If you are on the market for a wide bevel Gyuto this is it . Amazing cutter with a great handle and performance to match the looks.I know i am gonna be sending an email soon!!


BTW i can't seem to be able to upload attachments so no pics made it into the post rather than the one James posted in a previous post.


----------



## pkjames (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks very very much for the reviews, bill and kostantinos


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 18, 2015)

I've been catching up on this thread, and I'd like to thank James for inserting our gathering into the list. Bill has forwarded on the knives and all is well. It will likely be a quick turnaround here as I want to get it shipped out before I go on vacation next week. 

Btw, when I saw the picture of 8 knives above, I thought for a second: "Holy sh!t. Are eight knives coming? Did I misread something along the way?"  

k.


----------



## pkjames (Mar 11, 2015)

Update:

Mr. drinky told me there is a slight bent on the regular gyuto, so I will be sending a replacement and the new pair will continue their journey. The bent one will receive a bit of refinish before it eventually end up in the paying-it-forward project 

J.


----------



## pkjames (Mar 19, 2015)

Updated list:
ramenlegend (oh)
daveb (fl)
dardeau (la)
zwiefel (tx)
cclin (ca)
johnstoc (or)
pleue (or)
gavination (or)
redisburning(??)

the k tip is now with coqavin, whereas the regular one is bent so a replacement is going out to coqavin today. We shall be able to resume the PA once coqavin receive the regular gyuto.

Thanks for your patience.

Rdgs,
James


----------



## MyScarGo (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello James,
Hello All,

I know I am late to this party. 
I have been lurking for some time Getting quite an education about J knives. I am really fascinated by the Sakura line Kiritsuke.
I think it is beautiful with just the right amount of "bling" ( for my taste)

I respectfully request to be added to this pass around.

I realize that I have no credentials or reputation on this form, so I offer to send to James a deposit $$ (refundable as long as I play nice) 
I hope my gesture of sincerity will be well received.

I am on the West Coast ( Bend Oregon)

Thank you James, thank you all 
Paul


----------



## pkjames (Mar 26, 2015)

updated list, l am sure the knives will eventually comeback to me

ramenlegend (oh)
daveb (fl)
dardeau (la)
zwiefel (tx)
cclin (ca)
johnstoc (or)
pleue (or)
gavination (or)
-second round-
MyScarGo (or)
redisburning(nc)


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 26, 2015)

so who is next? Ill send them out Monday as I just received the regular gyuto and am going to give her a workout


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 26, 2015)

pkjames said:


> updated list, l am sure the knives will eventually comeback to me
> 
> ramenlegend (oh)
> daveb (fl)
> ...



My guess would be ramenlegend


----------



## daveb (Mar 27, 2015)

And then who after ramen?


----------



## chinacats (Mar 27, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> My guess would be ramenlegend





daveb said:


> And then who after ramen?



My understanding was back to Chinacats for a quick revisit and then off to DaveB? :laugh:


----------



## BeerChef (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd love to give them a try if possible. Been really digging the look of them on your site.


----------



## pkjames (Mar 31, 2015)

update: the k-tip had its tip broken so it will probably be missing for a bit until its fixed. The regular gyuto will go to remenlegend soon.

ramenlegend (oh)
daveb (fl)
dardeau (la)
zwiefel (tx)
cclin (ca)
johnstoc (or)
pleue (or)
gavination (or)
-second round-
MyScarGo (or)
redisburning(nc)
BeerChef (va)


----------



## MyScarGo (Mar 31, 2015)

"the k-tip had its tip broken so it will probably be missing for a bit until its fixed"

Of course it did.... That is the very one I am so interested in!

Good thing I am further down the list so there is plenty of time to get it repaired.:knife:


----------



## BeerChef (Apr 11, 2015)

Beerchef is in pa not va. Just incase that makes a difference. Siked to try these out.


----------



## ramenlegend (Apr 12, 2015)

hey guys, I'm still waiting to receive the knife. Coqavin said it shipped and that he was going to get me the tracking. Unfortunately, his pm's are full right now and I can't get ahold of him. I'll update when I know more.


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry about that just cleared it and totally forgot to send you the tracking number been slammed with work will send u pm later when I get home


----------



## ramenlegend (Apr 14, 2015)

OK, so there were shipping issues. Long story short, the package has been with the USPS since the 3rd and is most likely on it's way back to Coqavin.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry Im really really late to the party. Chinacats gave me a heads up about this passaround at the beginning and at the time I declined the offer to participate. Ive reconsidered since then and now Im very interested. If its too late to add people to the pass around list I certainly understand, however I would greatly appreciate it if I could be squeezed in somewhere. I live in Baton Rouge, LA so a spot close to dardeau (la) zwiefel (texas) would make the most sense. Like I said, if its too late to get on the list thats fine with me. I just figured I would try.


----------



## daveb (Apr 28, 2015)

Where is the knife now?


----------



## pkjames (Apr 28, 2015)

i want to know as well? still somewhere between coqavin and ramen?


----------



## pkjames (Apr 28, 2015)

So a quick update:
1. the k tip is supposed to be fixed but I am not sure how it is going. 
2. the old regular shape is bent and going to pay-it-forward but not sure where it is now. 
3. the new replacement was sent to ramen but (maybe) missing in post.

:O

I will dig out my blades to see if I can afford to send another pair to the US but that would really hurt.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2015)

K-tip is with me... been slow at getting it done, as i'm doing my best to keep things as close to how they would be new as possible (and also maintain the level of fit and finish these knives have). Really great knife by the way. Probably gonna be done with it tomorrow.

also, if you want me to fix the bend in the regular one, just let me know.


----------



## pkjames (Apr 29, 2015)

Great news! Thanks Jon, I am sure it will perform better than what it was!
Was just told the bent one is looked after as well, thanks again for the offer, you are da man!




JBroida said:


> K-tip is with me... been slow at getting it done, as i'm doing my best to keep things as close to how they would be new as possible (and also maintain the level of fit and finish these knives have). Really great knife by the way. Probably gonna be done with it tomorrow.
> 
> also, if you want me to fix the bend in the regular one, just let me know.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 29, 2015)

no prob... i can only imagine trying to be on top of a passaround in australia... gotta be hard. Now that i'm a lot more caught up, if you need help with anything, let me know.


----------



## pkjames (May 1, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Sorry Im really really late to the party. Chinacats gave me a heads up about this passaround at the beginning and at the time I declined the offer to participate. Ive reconsidered since then and now Im very interested. If its too late to add people to the pass around list I certainly understand, however I would greatly appreciate it if I could be squeezed in somewhere. I live in Baton Rouge, LA so a spot close to dardeau (la) zwiefel (texas) would make the most sense. Like I said, if its too late to get on the list thats fine with me. I just figured I would try.



Sorry I missed this post, I'd love to add you to the 2nd round but it would be unfair for others inline already. 

*Update*:
I will see if we can find the regular gyuto next week, if not I will post another one out with an upgraded handle and saya next week. It will be the fourth one!

J.


----------



## pkjames (May 1, 2015)

ramenlegend (oh)
daveb (fl)
dardeau (la)
zwiefel (tx)
cclin (ca)
johnstoc (or)
pleue (or)
gavination (or)
-second round-
MyScarGo (or)
redisburning(nc)
BeerChef (va)
Labor of love(la)


----------



## labor of love (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for adding me.


----------



## CoqaVin (May 1, 2015)

James don't do that you are way to generous, the USPS is messing up big time, and we are trying to locate the package


----------



## MyScarGo (May 1, 2015)

James, 
I agree, Don't do that. 
As you know I have paid for a K-tip without even getting my number called on the Pass-a-Round ( 4-5 more ahead of me). I did it based on the reviews of the knife at the time,
But just as importantly, your generosity and willingness to accommodate made an impression on me. " That is the kind of business and person I want to do business with" 
Please take my name off the pass a round and advance the next person. I am sold ( happily) I will gladly review my purchased knife when it arrives. 
James, in my humble opinion you have too much inventory traveling through the mail, don't add to it. Let us sort it out without additional cost to you.

Paul


----------



## pkjames (May 4, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the understanding guys, I was fearing that the reg. shape gyuto may go missing and I really want to keep the ball rolling. Let's just give the missing packet a few days 

J.


----------



## daveb (May 23, 2015)

The K type Gyuto has arrived in Florida. The knife came from Jon where some repair was done and looks to be in pristine shape. The wooden box, a very nice touch, is slowly losing it's war with USPS.


----------



## pkjames (May 24, 2015)

daveb said:


> The K type Gyuto has arrived in Florida. The knife came from Jon where some repair was done and looks to be in pristine shape. The wooden box, a very nice touch, is slowly losing it's war with USPS.



So the regular gyuto is still missing right? maybe daveb should hold onto the k tip for a bit, and I will just send a replacement asap.

J.


----------



## JBroida (May 24, 2015)

dont know about the regular gyuto, but the k-tip one is now in as close to new shape as i could do... but the box was pretty much destroyed by the time it got to me.

@james if there is anything i can do to help out with finding the regular one, let me know. We have had almost no lost packages that i can remember within the US in the last few years, so i have a pretty good idea about how to find things when they seem to go missing.


----------



## brainsausage (May 25, 2015)

This pass around (and others methinks, as well as just general practicality) could benefit from some variety of: 'How to properly package a knife for shipping' type sticky. I'm less than qualified to take on such an endeavor, which is why I so freely suggest it


----------



## mr drinky (May 25, 2015)

Btw, I just passed on to Chuckles the original regular (non-k-tip) gyuto that had the tip slightly bent. It is a very minor bend at this point, and the plan is to send it to knyfeknerd. Just FYI. 

k.


----------



## CoqaVin (May 25, 2015)

Jon that would be awesome if you could help find it I am getting the run around from the post office saying this and that is happening and they are sending it back to my post office? here is the tracking number I was given a LONG time ago, it's in Atlanta at the mail facility they have there supposedly?


----------



## JBroida (May 25, 2015)

pretty much you want to do this... have whoever sent the item contact the post office and ask to start an official investigation... they always say they will call in a day or two, but it never happens. However, this is usually enough to get the item to show up. If thats not enough, followup with them.


----------



## pkjames (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Jon, I sent an email to you earlier. Daveb is also looking into this but regardless, I figure the pair may need a pair of saya so I will just send the replacement along. Let's keep the ball rolling


----------



## daveb (May 26, 2015)

I spent a little time with post office today. (Did I mention that the Postmistress is an excellent candidate for being my next ex-wife?) 

Knife is in Atlanta. It had made it to Russellville, KY 42276 where someone determined the destination address, Adairville, KY 42202, was not valid. Is that Ramen? 

The return address, Eatontown, NJ 07724, was "undeliverable as addressed". The knife then went to the Mail Recovery Center in Atlanta. 

There was no insurance purchased for safe delivery of knife.

We talked to the Mail Recovery Center and to process the package out they need the Mailer address and the Addressee address to include phone and email. I have the form (the Govt always has a form) to provide the requisite information. I can provide the form to USPS as soon as I have that info. They can't/won't ship to me, only to the sender or the intended recipient.

CV - I pm'd you yesterday for this info. If I had it today the knife would be on a truck. Pls provide it via PM.

Ramen - Pls provide your info (if you're the intended recipient) via pm.

Again info required is: Mailer's address and Addressee's address to include phone and email addys. I won't share these beyond the FORM.

Thanks all,

Dave


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 26, 2015)

Dave, you're like a private postal investigator. Well done sir. That's what I call cutting through the bull $hite.


----------



## pkjames (May 26, 2015)

wow, that was quick, maybe only a pair of sayas needs to fly to dave!



daveb said:


> I spent a little time with post office today. (Did I mention that the Postmistress is an excellent candidate for being my next ex-wife?)
> 
> Knife is in Atlanta. It had made it to Russellville, KY 42276 where someone determined the destination address, Adairville, KY 42202, was not valid. Is that Ramen?
> 
> ...


----------



## daveb (May 26, 2015)

Just shaking the bushes so far. Let's see if a knife drops out.


----------



## Dardeau (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for your efforts. Hopefully something will come loose!


----------



## brainsausage (May 27, 2015)

daveb said:


> Just shaking the bushes so far. Let's see if a knife drops out.



Quote of the year.


----------



## CoqaVin (May 27, 2015)

if dave can sort out this mess I will love him forever, I feel so bad, did the k-tip gyuto get to whoever was next? if so can someone take picture I would love to see how it looks now


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 1, 2015)

Man I would love to get in on this! Been looking very hard at this knive and its most likely my next purchase. I'm sure giveing it a test run would only lead to a new one getting to my door that much quicker!


----------



## pkjames (Jun 2, 2015)

lets see if the knife turns out first


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 4, 2015)

Impressive work, Dave!
Hope there is good news soon.


----------



## ramenlegend (Jun 4, 2015)

I got a call from the post office yesterday! they said they have it and it will be shipped to me. We'll have to wait and see what condition it arrives in.


----------



## daveb (Jun 4, 2015)

Yee effing ha! I was told we would not hear anything until the knife showed up. Was about ready to see the post mistress again. (I may do that anyway)


----------



## pkjames (Jun 4, 2015)

awesome news! Now I only need to send out the shoes, probably straight to Dave!

J.


----------



## daveb (Jun 4, 2015)

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9505511135575091368401


----------



## chinacats (Jun 4, 2015)

daveb said:


> Yee effing ha! I was told we would not hear anything until the knife showed up. Was about ready to see the post mistress again. (I may do that anyway)



Hopefully you can thank her in person...after hours


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy birthday Dave!


----------



## daveb (Jun 5, 2015)

1:40 am, it's in Cincinnati. I'm buying flowers:whistling:


----------



## schanop (Jun 5, 2015)

Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoqaVin (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow awesome you tracked it down Dave, YOU'RE THE MAN!, I was definitely worried it was lost, the post mail has never lost a pass around I have sent out before, there's a first time for everything i guess, who has the K-Tip?


----------



## ramenlegend (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm looking at the tracking, and it looks like ****** stuff is happening again. fingers crossed


----------



## daveb (Jun 6, 2015)

Eff me running. It made a turn towards Nashville and has been "sorted". This would be comic if it weren't for the knife.

Worlds Largest Welfare Organization. Keep lowering your expectations and they'll eventually meet them.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 7, 2015)

This is why I WILL NEVER USE THE POSTAL SERVICE AGAIN (to ship a knife). I ended up taking about a $300.00 loss a little over a year ago, thanks to there exceptional incompetence! :bladesmith: I hope the end result is better than mine! GOOD LUCK! :cool2:


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 7, 2015)

The USPS "tracking" is a joke, usually the package arrives before there is any updating. I try and use UPS.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2015)

This is a good lesson in why it is always worth paying for full insurance when shipping anything USPS...


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2015)

And it's back to Cinci. Unbelievable. Any bets on what's next?



Shipment ActivityLocationDate & Time ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Arrived at USPS FacilityCINCINNATI, OH 45235June 7, 2015 6:35 pmArrived at USPS FacilityCINCINNATI, OH 45235June 7, 2015 6:35 pmDeparted USPS FacilityNASHVILLE, TN 37230June 5, 2015 10:40 pmArrived at USPS FacilityNASHVILLE, TN 37230June 5, 2015 10:14 pmDeparted USPS FacilityCINCINNATI, OH 45235June 5, 2015 2:22 amArrived at USPS FacilityCINCINNATI, OH 45235June 5, 2015 1:09 amDeparted USPS FacilityATLANTA, GA 30320June 3, 2015 10:55 pmArrived at USPS FacilityATLANTA, GA 30320June 3, 2015 7:17 pmForwardedATLANTA, GAJune 3, 2015 11:02 am


----------



## pkjames (Jun 7, 2015)

I bet if a camera could somehow follow the knife from the beginning, the footage it gathered would make an excellent documentary lol


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 7, 2015)

daveb said:


> And it's back to Cinci. Unbelievable. Any bets on what's next?
> 
> 
> 
> Shipment ActivityLocationDate & Time ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Arrived at USPS FacilityCINCINNATI, OH 45235June 7, 2015 6:35 pmArrived at USPS FacilityCINCINNATI, OH 45235June 7, 2015 6:35 pmDeparted USPS FacilityNASHVILLE, TN 37230June 5, 2015 10:40 pmArrived at USPS FacilityNASHVILLE, TN 37230June 5, 2015 10:14 pmDeparted USPS FacilityCINCINNATI, OH 45235June 5, 2015 2:22 amArrived at USPS FacilityCINCINNATI, OH 45235June 5, 2015 1:09 amDeparted USPS FacilityATLANTA, GA 30320June 3, 2015 10:55 pmArrived at USPS FacilityATLANTA, GA 30320June 3, 2015 7:17 pmForwardedATLANTA, GAJune 3, 2015 11:02 am



Documented insanity.


----------



## ramenlegend (Jun 7, 2015)

haha! i'm off work tomorrow so I will be waiting for it :hungry:


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2015)

Ha! You're week is up.:clown:


----------



## ramenlegend (Jun 8, 2015)

the eagle has landed!!!!! They opened it up and mummy wrapped the **** out of it. The knife is in decent shape though, it gained some rust from sitting unoiled for a few months, but a little fitz took care of that. Sorry Dave, they took the liberty of destroying the original shipping label. WE WILL NEVER KNOW THE TRUTH!


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 8, 2015)

What we all really want to know is, how did the flowers go over with Dave's future ex wife?


----------



## chinacats (Jun 8, 2015)

So glad to see the knife back in circulation. :doublethumbsup:




Dardeau said:


> What we all really want to know is, how did the flowers go over with Dave's future ex wife?


Future ex-girlfriends are much less expensive


----------



## ramenlegend (Jun 8, 2015)

It looks like she still has the stock edge on it, and it didn't come back to life when I stropped it on my 5k. I may have to deflower it on the stones......


----------



## pkjames (Jun 9, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Future ex-girlfriends are much less expensive



Smart choice!


----------



## daveb (Jun 9, 2015)

She liked the flowers. And that's all I'm saying. :whistling:


----------



## pkjames (Jun 10, 2015)

So, all the problems are sloved now, K-tip is repaired by Jon-da-man, regular one is now shaken out from the bush by Dave, the bent one is being fixed by Chris and going to the PIF program (oh, except one thing, we are still not sure if Dave has secured his ex-girlfriend yet, hope this helped a bit). 

I just want to suggest one thing:
*Please do insure the knives when you ship to the next person inline and please double check if the address is correct; because a little "doh" moment could potentially cost other people a lot more time and $$ to fix.*

With respect,
James


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 10, 2015)

Dave B. Coming through like Hercules sword against Poseidon. Pass-ass-aounnd Sakura lives!


----------



## ramenlegend (Jun 11, 2015)

It lives! I've been using this thing for two days at work and it has very little reactivity. It cuts very nicely :groucho:


----------



## daveb (Jun 11, 2015)

James, You are being very generous and perhaps too accommodating. At the beginning of the pass around you provided reasonable terms that we all agreed to when asking to participate.



pkjames said:


> ... I am sending the pair (regular shaped gyuto and kiritsuke shaped gyuto) across to the US..... please register your interest here along with which state you are in so that I can arrange accordingly.
> 
> 
> *The terms:*
> ...


For those not familiar with pass-arounds that means by requesting to participate you are agreeing to use and not abuse knife for a week (sometimes a long week) and then pack it, insure it and mail it to the next person on the list. Shipping a knife within the states is typically about 10 bucks. Insuring the same knife is typically another 10 bucks. In simple terms it means it will cost about 20 bucks to play with the knife. For the remainder of the pass-around, if you're not able/willing to do this please decline to participate. Saving 10 bucks for insurance and taking a chance on delivery is fine - if it's your knife.

Insurance and lack thereof may not have had anything to do with the knife being lost at the PO for 2 months. That part baffles me. But James has made this knife available to this community and if it can't be returned to him he should have a mechanism for being reimbursed for it.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 11, 2015)

:goodpost:


----------



## daveb (Jun 17, 2015)

Reunited and it feels so good......


----------



## johnstoc (Jun 18, 2015)

Great to see! Looking forward to these in a few weeks


----------



## pkjames (Jun 19, 2015)

dave, did you receive the shoes yet?

J.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 20, 2015)

I really think this needs to make its way up to Chicago!


----------



## daveb (Jun 20, 2015)

James, Yes. They were delivered yesterday. Have not opened them yet but having fun with the knives.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2015)

They've been to Tampa and gone on towards New Orleans. The Crescent City. The Big Easy. I wanted to hand deliver them but it was not to be.

The K shaped came from a lttle refurb and repair at JKI. It was in impeccable shape. Whatever was repaired eluded me. I felt the knife was a little short for Gyuto type work (xxl hands) and a little heavy for a slicer. I liked it but did not love it. Others have liked it a lot. YMMV.

The Gyuto came in separately. I liked it from the start, nimble, good cutter with a little heft to it. Glides through carrots withoug a sound.

On both knives I expected better food release with the wide bevels, could be problematic if spending the day making big things into small things.. 

Thanks James.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 29, 2015)

I'll pick these up from the Post office Tuesday, and will probably have them back on the road by the end of the week, as I'm hitting the road for vacation myself this weekend.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 29, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> I'll pick these up from the Post office Tuesday, and will probably have them back on the road by the end of the week, as I'm hitting the road for vacation myself this weekend.



Sweet, looks like I'm up next. I should be back in my home by then, so these'll be the first toys I get in the mail!


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 29, 2015)

Danny, if you are next hit me with the address, I want to use them, then get them going so they don't sit while I'm out of town


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 30, 2015)

I just picked up seven knives from the post office. I feel like a million dollars, even though I only get to keep three, two of which I already owned, and are just coming home from loans.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 30, 2015)

Picture when I get home, just because


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 30, 2015)

Or not because photo sharing has been disabled within the app, and I don't have a computer.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 30, 2015)

Seems to work in other threads too..


----------



## pkjames (Jul 3, 2015)

Good to see things back on track! I am not sure about the photo via mobile stuff,


----------



## daveb (Jul 3, 2015)

BTW the Sayas (is that plural for saya?) are top notch. Nicer than any "stock" saya I've seen and entering the realm of custom.


----------



## johnstoc (Aug 10, 2015)

Any update on these?


----------



## pkjames (Aug 16, 2015)

wondering the same thing. Anyway knows where is the pair now?

J.


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 16, 2015)

I sent them off to Arkansas before I went on vacation. I forgot to write my thoughts and this bumping up reminded me.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 24, 2015)

I put them in the post today, CCLin should receive them on weds. Sorry for the lengthy delay here in The Natural State. 

I agree with DaveB about the sayas, the more I saw them, the more I liked them. The steel seems to be more reactive than the few other carbon knives I've used, but was also easy to clean up. 

I liked the standard profile gyuto more than the k-tip, I think mainly b/c I liked the balance more. 

Also, I think I'd prefer these at 270, instead of 240....but I'm also on a 270 kick these days.


----------



## cclin (Aug 27, 2015)

I pick up the package from the Post office Today, and will use/test both knives for a week , then have them back on the road.
Thanks Jim for the opportunity!


----------



## cclin (Sep 5, 2015)

Quick update, I shipped the knives yesterday. The package on it's way to johnstoc(OR).


----------



## BeerChef (Oct 14, 2015)

Any updates on these two?


----------



## johnstoc (Oct 14, 2015)

I spent a little time with them and hand delivered them to Pleue. I've got a few pics and have need to type up my thoughts.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 14, 2015)

I never wrote my thoughts because I keep forgetting. Next time I'm in front of a computer I'll try to remember.


----------



## MajorMajor (Oct 15, 2015)

In this 17-page thread I could find only one relatively brief review. I'm very interested in this knife and would love to see what the passaround folks have to say about it.


----------



## pleue (Oct 15, 2015)

I have them currently, been using them at my work and so far so good. Who's next in line?


----------



## johnstoc (Oct 15, 2015)

pkjames said:


> ramenlegend (oh)
> daveb (fl)
> dardeau (la)
> zwiefel (tx)
> ...



I believe this is the current list. And Gavination said he is in Portland as well.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 15, 2015)

Give me a couple of days, I'll get something ip


----------



## OneS (Nov 17, 2015)

Can one of you guys that have played with this please please please give some feedback; I have just noticed the weight of this knife and am wondering if the heft of it is going to be something I might really like (have been eyeing Maxim's Toyama for the same reason).


----------



## daveb (Nov 17, 2015)

I found the heft and balance very nice on both the 240 and the 210. Good cutters in a nice package.


----------



## schanop (Nov 17, 2015)

Toyama will be quite a different beast, it is taller, longer, thicker at the spine, and overall heavier (excluding handle). Grind is also different where Toyama will be mostly convex grind and Sakura a wide bevel knife grind, however, both are fairly thin at the edge.


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 17, 2015)

Any chance to get on this before it leaves the lower 48? I'm in NJ... Happy to wait till everyone on the current list had it!


----------



## pleue (Nov 17, 2015)

It's on it's way to the next guy now (beerchef) after some delays and cancellations. FYI one of them is a little loose where the tang and handle meet. I'll post my thoughts shortly but enjoyed my time with them.


----------



## OneS (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for the comments Dave and Schanop; I have much to ponder as someone else threw up Watanabe as a comparison. Wonder if James would passaround Oz when it comes back home, nudge, nudge, wink wink....


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 17, 2015)

Ok, here we go. I wouldn't say it is anything like a Watanabe, either in profile or feel. These are much shorter at the heel, much shorter in length, much pointier at the tip, and much lighter. If i had to compare it to anything it would be the Sakai Ichimonji wide beveled gyuto I sold to eCherub a while back. The bevels had a similar height, more along the lines of a Konosuke Fujiyama than a Heiji or a KU Watanabe. 

I didn't like the k-tip at all, it felt strange and short. I was also pretty nervous about the tip on this one, as it was really thin, borderline too thin. All around it was just not my cup of tea.

The gyuto I did like, much like I liked the Ichimonji, but it didn't fit my cutting style as well as some other knives. The handles, though beautiful, also bothered me a little as I am used to ho handles and it kind of threw the balance off for me. The sayas on the other hand were awesome, and made me wish i was better at making sayas. 

I think these are really well made and high quality knives, in some ways more knife than I need or want in my everyday life. That being said, if these were sold with plain ho handles to shift the weight forward I would probably buy one.


----------



## BeerChef (Nov 17, 2015)

Very excited to get to try these out soon. Can we maybe put together an updated list of who is in and who is out so I can ship it out as quickly as possible. Not sure when I will receive the knives with no tracking number but I will be out of town from the 26th to 29th and I don't want to add to the already long wait this Passaround has become.


----------



## schanop (Nov 18, 2015)

OneS, if you want its heft at the same level as Heiji, Toyama, and Watabe 240mm, there is an option to get Sakura in 270mm version. Then heft and blade weight wise should be in the same ballpark and the main difference between Toyama and Sakura would be just grind and style: wide bevel grind, or convex grind.

Sakura handle is quite heavier than ho wood, so take into account ho wood handle weight difference when judging.


----------



## OneS (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the comments schanop and Dardeau. I had not accounted for the weight of the handle in the overall weight so that is a little deceptive. My current point of comparison is my Konosuke Fuji Blue 240, which is that smidge heavier than my other 240 gyutos, and hence the source of my curiosity about heftier cutters. That said I am not completely sold on super heavy like a Kato (not that I have used one, just seems ? too heavy in my mind's ill-educated eye). Lots to think about.


----------



## MajorMajor (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reviews


----------



## chinacats (Nov 18, 2015)

OneS said:


> That said I am not completely sold on super heavy like a Kato (not that I have used one, just seems ? too heavy in my mind's ill-educated eye). Lots to think about.



LOL, I unloaded a Kato workhorse because it was lighter than my Watanabe.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the review, Dardeau.

Just a few updates after the GB being going cold a bit.

Initially, the balance point was designed to be right in front of the ferrule where the pinch grip point is, and the handle is made a bit bigger for the western market. If a lighter handle is needed. Feedback was the handle is a bit too big so now the new version of KNS Gyuto handle has been redesigned, with the overall size shrunk quite a bit: just slightly bigger than a Yanagi handle. That said, I still just put in Yanagi handles if the customer requires or I know he / she is from Asian background 

In terms of the K-tip vs regular profile, the K-tip actually outsells the regular and most Asian customers buy the k-tip, I think largely due to the flat profile really suits the cutting style (chopping) more and the tip is very fine to work on a lot of things. One of my friend use it to deal with smaller fish with a higher than normal angle and said it was one of the best knives for his job: strong enough to withstand the "abuse" yet delicate enough to do fine things, I can't argue with him 

Here is the updated list:
Beerchef
Labor of love
alterwisser


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 18, 2015)

A lighter/smaller handle would fix most of my issues with this knife. A 270 may be in my future


----------



## OneS (Nov 19, 2015)

chinacats said:


> LOL, I unloaded a Kato workhorse because it was lighter than my Watanabe.



Whoa, that rocks my world, sir. Especially given how difficult kato is to source vs Watanabe being at the end of an email. Back to the drawing board !


----------



## pkjames (Nov 19, 2015)

that's the purpose of the passaround


----------



## OneS (Nov 19, 2015)

Yep, there's someone in Adelaide waiting to get his small Asian hands on this when it gets back to this continent [emoji6]


----------



## pkjames (Nov 24, 2015)

OneS said:


> Yep, there's someone in Adelaide waiting to get his small Asian hands on this when it gets back to this continent [emoji6]



definitely sort you out mate


----------



## BeerChef (Nov 24, 2015)

Still nothing on my end yet. Not sure if it's lost in the mail or what.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 24, 2015)

BeerChef said:


> Still nothing on my end yet. Not sure if it's lost in the mail or what.



oh no...


----------



## OneS (Nov 25, 2015)

James, why you tempt me with ginsan knife.....but I am strong, no stainless for this son of the carbon backbone, I will stay true to my something...'

Err... Apologies, possibly drunk and ad libbing lines inspired by Drunken Master......


----------



## pleue (Nov 25, 2015)

Apologies for the delay, life got quite hectic. Knives going out today pinky swear


----------



## kevpenbanc (Nov 26, 2015)

pkjames said:


> definitely sort you out mate



James,

Any chance of sorting me out ??


----------



## schanop (Nov 26, 2015)

kevpenbanc said:


> James,
> 
> Any chance of sorting me out ??



Just raid his house, a few minutes drive only from where you are :whistling:


----------



## kevpenbanc (Nov 27, 2015)

schanop said:


> Just raid his house, a few minutes drive only from where you are :whistling:



He's been careful not to give me his address.
Drops knives off on my porch


----------



## pkjames (Nov 27, 2015)

lol, i actually have a 240 k-tip tester that i give chefs to play with. it is now with me


----------



## kevpenbanc (Nov 27, 2015)

pkjames said:


> lol, i actually have a 240 k-tip tester that i give chefs to play with. it is now with me



That sounds like it would be fun !


----------



## BeerChef (Nov 30, 2015)

The two beauties landed safe and sound in philly. Going to clean off some of the hints of oxidation in some spots and clean up the edges a bit and give them a gentle work out for the next few days. Initial impressions, the handles are a bit large for my liking and I have big hands. This could be just a personal preference after using my Itinomonn and Konosuke all the time. The grinds look amazing and super smooth, no wave at all. The sayas all i can say is out of this world. The best I've ever seen. One pin was lost so I'll bust out a quick one just for safety. The wire twist tie seems to be rubbing the wood to much. Can't wait to try these out after touching them up.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 7, 2016)

Whatever happened to the pass around?


----------



## pkjames (Oct 8, 2016)

labor of love said:


> Whatever happened to the pass around?



someone decided his life is too difficult to further pass on the pair.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 8, 2016)

Seriously?


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 8, 2016)

Lowlife!


----------



## labor of love (Oct 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear that James.


----------



## panda (Oct 8, 2016)

who was the scumbag?


----------



## chinacats (Oct 8, 2016)

****, got an address?


----------



## Matus (Oct 8, 2016)

Well, unless that will not turn out to be some other kind of trouble his full name should be posted here shoud he re-register and try the same thing again. We probably need some sort of 'sticky black list'.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 8, 2016)

Matus said:


> Well, unless that will not turn out to be some other kind of trouble his full name should be posted here shoud he re-register and try the same thing again. We probably need some sort of 'sticky black list'.



Agreed!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes, they must be named.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 8, 2016)

Yep. Name him por favor!


----------



## labor of love (Oct 8, 2016)

Judging from this thread beer chef was the last guy w the knive(s). I was next in line according to the updated list....and I've been waiting for almost 12 months.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 8, 2016)

He had only 70 or so posts.....I hate to make accusations without evidence, but if you look at the updated pass around list-he was the last guy w the knives.


----------



## pkjames (Oct 8, 2016)

I actually forgot exactly who was the guy but iirc it was beerchef. He had it for a long long time before sent me an email citing "life too difficult and sorry for not posting earlier " I thought he will just post them a few days later but it never happen.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 8, 2016)

Just thinking outloud here...maybe the forum should
Embrace a deposit system in the future for pass arounds.


----------



## panda (Oct 8, 2016)

Maybe he should have asked Pierre Rodrigue for advice on overcoming life difficulties.


----------



## XooMG (Oct 8, 2016)

Seems a common problem.


----------



## Nuts63 (Oct 8, 2016)

It sucks that 1 person can ruin a good thing for everyone


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 8, 2016)

labor of love said:


> Just thinking outloud here...maybe the forum should
> Embrace a deposit system in the future for pass arounds.



This makes sense.... at least it means the vendor/owner should be aable to replace.


----------



## daveb (Oct 9, 2016)

Damn, these knives were rescued from the bowels of USPS only to fall victim to someone who's "life got in the way"? Bad form.

In a passaround the owner is free to set whatever rules he would like - including deposits.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 9, 2016)

Damn, really sorry to hear about this James et al. 

I'm not sure how much time each member was allotted, but since the suspect received at the end of November *2015*, one would think that things would be on their way before Xmas at the latest, yet they still log in several months later at the end of March. If life went sideways and you seriously cannot afford even the domestic postage (what's that like $30 or so?) at least let people know and I'm sure something could be worked out, although sadly it would seem it is beyond that 

If not already done so, the penultimate member should provide the shipping information used to authorities in an attempt to track the individual down.


----------



## Matus (Oct 10, 2016)

beerchef was last on this forum in March 2016 to send a PM. We know how he is (obvisously, he gave his adderes to another memeber), the questions is whether it is feasible (and owrth the hassle) to press charges.


----------



## pleue (Oct 10, 2016)

I believe it was me and alas I don't have the pm saved with his address but I think he had me mail them directly to a restaurant if I remember correctly, Brauhaus Schmitz.


----------



## berko (Oct 10, 2016)

sounds like it could be in germany.

edit: oh well, you have "brauhauses" in philli as well


----------



## pleue (Oct 10, 2016)

Nah from what I gathered it's a restaurant in philly that he is/was the sous of based on other posts he made. It's either Brauhaus or their sister restaurant wursthaus


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 10, 2016)

I always wanted to go to Philly and would gladly offer to pick them up... but I'm convinced life will be in the way for the guy... not allowing him to meet me.


----------



## panda (Oct 10, 2016)

life is never too in the way for a swift ass whooping


----------



## waruixd (Oct 11, 2016)

Does the name Henrik Ringboom or James Nolan ring any bells? Just trying to figureout who might have it


----------



## pkjames (Oct 11, 2016)

Can't remember as I was not directly involved in the pa


----------



## pleue (Oct 11, 2016)

Neither name rings a bell for me either sorry to say. I wish we had a larger pm allowance, I would have saved it.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 11, 2016)

It's really disappointing to me that things like this happen. It just burns me up that some jerk takes advantage of someone else's trust. I'm glad it doesn't happen very often, but wish it didn't happen at all.
A deposit system sounds cumbersome, but would protect the knife owners, though I'm not sure what would happen if there were some kind of dispute, and the coordination would add a lot more work.
I'm thinking that as a passaround starts, the owner or someone who volunteers to organize should collect contact info from all recipients and retain it, just in case. And it would be good if participants could hold on to the next recipient's contact info until they knew the knife was in the hands of two recipients after them. And it's always good to see people posting in the thread that the knife has been shipped or received.
I'm still hopeful that these knives can be recovered. I wonder if someone could just talk to this guy face to face and convince him to do the right thing.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 11, 2016)

Something like league safe would work well for a deposit system.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 12, 2016)

Goddammit. I was just bitching the other day about one of the passers back in '13 or so that robbed me of a damn Ino that I was going to buy offa Bienek. Never did find the time to make a trip to Philly and knock on some doors. That guy got off with a tidy load of goods... I thought we were doing well for awhile in this regard after all that bad business. I think it'd be worth it to try track that hack 'beerchef' down. I'd hate to see passarounds go by the wayside here due to some shitheels getting away with it...


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 12, 2016)

This is especially damning to me, considering I received those knives on my leg of the trip thanks to Karring delivering them to me personally at my work while he was visiting my hometown. I had the opportunity to play with some knives and make a new friend. Win-win. **** that beerchef guy. Let's figure this out.


----------



## pleue (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah I feel guttered about the whole thing. I really love that aspect of the community here, that we can all buy into the idea that something worth hundreds of dollars can make its way around the country, be enjoyed and treated respectfully and get back safe and sound to its owner. I wish I could help more, it is definitely the Brauhaus Schmidt place now that I've had a chance to sit with it and I sent it off a little over a year ago or right around one year exactly. I'll give a call to the joint tomorrow and see if I can dig up some info.


----------



## Matus (Oct 12, 2016)

pleue, if you can figure out the name of the guy, than let at least James know, or, if mods are OM wiht it - post it here. Maybe if someone would talk to that guy face to face (and I mean talk here), he might chanage his mind. Otherwise just notify the police.

Things like this are expecially poisonous - it really pushes memebrs and vendors away from passarounds and eats away the trust amonng the memebers which takes so long to build. I myself have done a passaround and will surely do more in the future, but I will probably make sure I have full name and address of all who join. See there? <-- See that last sentence? That how fast the trust can take a hit ...


----------



## pleue (Oct 12, 2016)

Here's the email I sent to the restaurant. I put in all my contact info and added two photos showing both knives and their sayas. Called the restaurant earlier, got a host who wasn't really helpful so I figured email was the best bet, addressed to the owners. Host told me their CDC just left as well btw.

Hi Doug, Kelly, and the rest of the Brauhaus Schmitz team,

I'm hoping to get a hold of one of your employees. He was your sous chef around October/November 2015. He also had an interest in Japanese knives and was active in an online community for kitchen knives that caters to both pro and home cooks called kitchenknifeforums.com where he went by the handle beerchef.

I'm 7 years in the industry and based out of Portland, OR. There is a vendor of high end Japanese kitchen knives based out of Australia (knivesandstones.com) very kindly decided to passaround a new two piece set of knives for professionals to try and submit their feedback on. Retail on these two knives was approximately $1000 including the custom made wood covers for them.

I sent these two knives directly to your restaurant, addressed to your sous chef about a year ago now. He confirmed getting them on the fore mentioned knife forum where this is organized but it's come to my attention now that the knives never made it to the next recipient. I'm hoping to track him down and chat with him. I believe in the kitchen community and I'm hoping life got in the way and he'll come through and do the right thing. Any help you can provide to get in contact with him would be immensely appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## labor of love (Oct 12, 2016)

Dude,
That's some seriously nice work Pleue!


----------



## chinacats (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice going Pleue...best chance we've got at this point.


----------



## pleue (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks all, I'll let you know if I hear anything. I miss the PIF and Passaround vibe this place had, hoping to bring some back. Best, Patrick


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 12, 2016)

pleue said:


> Thanks all, I'll let you know if I hear anything. I miss the PIF and Passaround vibe this place had, hoping to bring some back. Best, Patrick



Well played sir. And I agree with your last statement wholeheartedly.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 12, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> Well played sir. And I agree with your last statement wholeheartedly.



Yes, absolutely ...

Did a quick and dirty inventory of my knives today ... I need to thin the herd. And some of the earlier ones, I am actually considering a PIF, if it makes sense with one of them. Nothing spectacular, but I am sure some of it can be useful.

I am also considering doing a passaround with one or more of my knives some time next year.


----------



## pkjames (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for the work guys. I was just considering they were gone and never want to bother you as many of you really are on a busy busy daily schedule.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 13, 2016)

Nicely done, Pleue! Hopefully you'll get a response.
I think there are many of us who have a deep appreciation of the trust involved in passarounds, so we take violations of that trust very personally.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 13, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> Goddammit. I was just bitching the other day about one of the passers back in '13 or so that robbed me of a damn Ino that I was going to buy offa Bienek. Never did find the time to make a trip to Philly and knock on some doors. That guy got off with a tidy load of goods...



I think that guy was actually in South Central PA. I was thinking of making a run up there to talk to him (back when I lived in MD). Austin was none too excited about someone going to talk to him in person, though I just wanted to encourage him to do the right thing.

It still pisses me off that people got ripped off by that guy, as well as this one from the ST passaround.


----------



## Matus (Oct 13, 2016)

Pleue, it is people with mindset like you that make this forum such a nice place. I hope the restaurant owners will be supportive of the case.


----------



## OneS (Oct 13, 2016)

Just catching up with this news. I am quite disgusted and hope something positive occurs from this. The disappointing thing is how it screws up the intrinsic trust we KKFers have in each other.


----------



## pleue (Oct 15, 2016)

I received a name and a current workplace. Thoughts on next steps?


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 15, 2016)

pleue said:


> I received a name and a current workplace. Thoughts on next steps?



Any way of reaching out to him first before involving his current employer? I would give him that (last) chance before escalating it...


----------



## Matus (Oct 15, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Any way of reaching out to him first before involving his current employer? I would give him that (last) chance before escalating it...



That sounds right to me. If approached kindly he may realise the he does not need to be afraid to come out and do the right thing.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 15, 2016)

Maybe leaving a message for him at his current job...at least he'll know that someone is onto him...and where he works.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 15, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Maybe leaving a message for him at his current job...at least he'll know that someone is onto him...and where he works.



+1
Just keep it diplomatic.


----------



## panda (Oct 16, 2016)

why does he deserve a last chance for committing theft?


----------



## XooMG (Oct 16, 2016)

panda said:


> why does he deserve a last chance for committing theft?


It is not about the thief, it is about the knives.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 16, 2016)

XooMG said:


> It is not about the thief, it is about the knives.



I agree, it is not about the theft, it is about getting the knives back to their rightful owner. Pleue, I think your approach in your message to his (presumably former) employers was the right one, appeal to his sense of doing the right thing. Most normal people would be feeling some serious guilt about this, so this is a time to set things right.

If he's not feeling guilt or shame, then it doesn't really matter what you say. Unless someone is going to pursue it with law enforcement.


----------



## panda (Oct 16, 2016)

fine, and then tell the employer anyway after cause he deserves that karma.


----------



## Matus (Oct 16, 2016)

panda said:


> fine, and then tell the employer anyway after cause he deserves that karma.



I think one shoud look at the situation from different perspective too. It is one thing to deliver a message or start a discussion, it is other to decide on and execute a punishment. I think we should leave the decision to those wo are directly involved.

Second, the guy may be reading this thread and planning hostilities against him will not improve his motivation to do the right thing.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 5, 2016)

pleue said:


> I received a name and a current workplace. Thoughts on next steps?



Any updates?


----------



## pleue (Dec 21, 2016)

Update:

Found a guy, tracked him down and got a hold of him. Turns out it was the wrong guy.

Found another guy, tracked him down, name matches with correspondence with james etc., and he's not returning my calls. Going to call again today and start reaching out to employers if I don't hear from him.


----------



## Brucewml (Dec 21, 2016)

Great dude. Lol


----------



## labor of love (Dec 21, 2016)

Well then, who's the culprit?


----------



## pleue (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm hoping to make contact before I put the dude on blast, hoping he'll do the right thing.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 21, 2016)

This kind of stuff doesn't make any sense unless the dude flat out sold it. And in that case, good luck.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 21, 2016)

Weird, the last updated list I looked at had beer chef then myself next in line. I'm surprised to hear that there was someone in between.


----------



## pleue (Dec 21, 2016)

Sorry for the confusion. Beerchef is the person in question. However, my first lead for who beerchef is turned up fruitless but the second one appears to align with the evidence at hand.


----------



## panda (Dec 23, 2016)

tell him he won a free knife from cktg


----------



## kostantinos (Dec 30, 2016)

At this point if you have a name and evidence this person does match up with all the information you can involve the Police as well if needed . It is a fellony as the value of the knifes exceed 500 dollars as far as i know . It is pretty serious


----------



## pleue (Jan 6, 2017)

Update:

Got a name, phone number, and Facebook/instagram page. All seems to line up including correspondence with james. He is ignoring my calls and texts. I sent emails to his current employers but haven't heard back. Any thoughts on how to proceed? Anyone in the Philadelphia area?


----------



## panda (Jan 6, 2017)

Send messages to his friends that seem to be in contact with him and alert them that he is a thief.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 7, 2017)

panda said:


> Send messages to his friends that seem to be in contact with him and alert them that he is a thief.



This and call the cops...


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 7, 2017)

Good lord this sucks.......Dude got me about five years ago for a couple, have not seen him on the forums since & must have moved........Thing that bothers me the most is that someone from our knife nut fraternity is F'n someone from our knife nut fraternity........SCUM OF THE EARTH!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 7, 2017)

I was next in line!!!!!!! Maybe I'll just buy one.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 7, 2017)

cheflarge said:


> Good lord this sucks.......Dude got me about five years ago for a couple, have not seen him on the forums since & must have moved........Thing that bothers me the most is that someone from our knife nut fraternity is F'n someone from our knife nut fraternity........SCUM OF THE EARTH!



Wait, is this person a repeat offender?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 7, 2017)

pleue said:


> Update:
> 
> Got a name, phone number, and Facebook/instagram page. All seems to line up including correspondence with james. He is ignoring my calls and texts. I sent emails to his current employers but haven't heard back. Any thoughts on how to proceed? Anyone in the Philadelphia area?





panda said:


> Send messages to his friends that seem to be in contact with him and alert them that he is a thief.





chinacats said:


> This and call the cops...



Problem is that he and his friends may all be within the same circle and all be crooks, especially if this has happened 5 years ago to another member as well. You may have to get the police involved and/or show up at his work are there actually bounty hunters for hire in the USA like I see on tv?

If his employer is reputable they probably don't want the bad publicity and would try and force his hand to resolve and make it go away just tread lightly so you don't get in trouble yourself. 

This last bit may not be helpful at this point, but since I recall old PM's were missing, are there still email notifications of said PM's? I usually get an email for each PM with the message included which eventually get archived in my other emails, so still have a record even if I empty my PM folders at KKF.

I really hope this ends positively for everyone.


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2017)

Contact local news


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry for the confusion. I just wanted to state how sh!tty I thought it was that people from our forum would do something like this (to their own). In so doing wanted to explain how I was taken advantage of. As far as I know IT IS NOT the same person.


----------



## pleue (Jan 19, 2017)

Bump, still no response. Any ideas. I'm tempted to post contact and business info here but not sure if that's against the rules. We have no members in Philadelphia willing to lend a hand?


----------



## Matus (Jan 20, 2017)

If neither the guy nor his employer has answered in any way, than I would say the next step is to inform the police. He was given a fair chance to make things right.

While I am not sure it would be OK to publish the person's name, it surely is OK to publish the Restaurant he works for.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 20, 2017)

pleue said:


> Bump, still no response. Any ideas. I'm tempted to post contact and business info here but not sure if that's against the rules. We have no members in Philadelphia willing to lend a hand?



What about a designated day when a whole bunch of us call this guy at work? I'd be willing to call a few times throughout the day.


----------



## panda (Jan 20, 2017)

one person can pretend to be a jigolo that is demanding restitution for non-payment to give maximum embarrassment factor.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 21, 2017)

Just a bunch of you guys go there have a nice dinner, get the knife and then he will pay the bill of the dinner!


----------



## pleue (Jan 27, 2017)

Update: I searched gmail for the dudes name and found my kkf stamp pm confirming the name of the person in question and that the address he gave me is one of the restaurants he works or worked at. I've tried calls and texts to him, contacting work via email, and via phone, no answer. I figure that's sufficient effort to give an opportunity to make things right. So.....

Since no mods have chimed in on this here you go:

https://m.facebook.com/andrew.gleason.9
Instagram: @beerchef7
Cell: +1 (267) 334-9833

Employer:
Crime and Punishment Brewing
2711 W Girard Ave
Philadelphia, PA 19130
215.235.2739
[email protected]
https://m.facebook.com/Crime-Punishment-Brewing-Co-332769353525129/
https://www.instagram.com/crimeandpunishmentbrewingco/
https://mobile.twitter.com/CandPBrewingCo
http://crimeandpunishmentbrewingco.com

Other employer (possible former employer) where the knives were mailed to:
Bud and Marilyns 
1234 locust st
Philadelphia PA 19107
215.546.2220
[email protected]
Follow Us On [email protected] 
Follow Us On Instagram#budandmarilyns 
www.budandmarilyns.com


----------



## pkjames (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks very much Pleue. I sincerely hope that guys will pay for what he had done.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 28, 2017)

I will contact him, I was next in line after all.


----------



## panda (Jan 28, 2017)

i hope he pays double for what he did.


----------



## pleue (Jan 29, 2017)

**** I have received information that Bud and Marilyn's no longer employs Andrew Gleason. Please don't contact them if you'd like to add your voice to this issue.*** *

A cliff notes of what has transpired:

*A well respected vendor who serves this community with its products and by contributing substantially to this site had knives stolen from them by one of its community members, Andrew Gleason. These knives were part of a passaround, something that used to happen often in this community where people and vendors shared often very expensive knives with the KKF community to use and even abuse and trusted that the knives would come back to them and the community would be enriched because of it. That facts of the theft are outlined in the thread if you need more details and the thiefs information is posted above. I am available to try to answer any questions you have via PM or in public. If you as a vendor have been in a similar place, please support your fellow vendor. If this attack on your community matters to you, please make your voice heard. *

If this is just a place where people come looking to buy Katos, that's fine too, but if so I may need a new hobby.


----------



## kostantinos (Jan 29, 2017)

I said it before i will say it again . Best thing to do is involve the local police force and ask to make a report for this gentleman . This is a fellony and since there is theft that exceeds 500 dollars (typically between 500-1000 depending on state), the police can handle it by issuing a warrant if they can not locate the gentleman .
Bottom line is that if we want to get him to return the stolen knifes or pay is to do exactly that .

Now i have to admit the confusing part here is that this is a rather unusual crime and there is an unusual type of deal with the passaround . I had a very unique knife stolen in a hotel i worked for and i was so mad with the incopetence of management that i called the police and filled a report for my loss. I am not sure who needs to report this to the police the last person that had the knife or maybe the person that didint receive the knife ? Only the police could answer this complicated question . I am pretty sure they will ask you to submit photographs of the knife and anything else you have on this guy.


----------



## kostantinos (Jan 29, 2017)

Whatever it needs to happen lets get this Scumbag!!!


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 29, 2017)

I am not a Pennsylvania attorney and so cannot give any actual legal advice in this matter. But I have spent my career in the criminal justice system and so have some thoughts about how you might want to consider proceeding. 

As others have suggested, it is often a good idea to contact local law enforcement. District Attorney's offices typically cannot take action without first receiving a referral from the police. I would start by figuring out in which jurisdiction the crime actually occurred. In this case, your best shot is probably the city where he was working at the time that the knife went missing, since it is reasonable to believe that he used the knife at work ("probable cause" is typically defined as a "reasonable belief," under the totality of the circumstances, that a crime has been committed). If you can figure out which precinct the restaurant is in, you can call the precinct and explain that you need to file a theft report, and want to know the appropriate way to do that. You may also let them know that you have information that the suspect has since changed work sites. If the new restaurant is in a different jurisdiction, they may advise you to file the report there instead. Because you have good suspect information, one of those municipal police agencies will likely dispatch a patrol officer to contact the suspect at his place of employment.

Beyond that, here is a little background on what appears to be the relevant criminal provisions. In Pennsylvania, a person is guilty of "theft" of moveable property if the person "unlawfully takes, or exercises unlawful control over, movable property of another with intent to deprive him thereof." 18 Pa.C.S. § 3921(a). To "deprive" means either (1) "[t]o withhold property of another permanently or for so extended a period as to appropriate a major portion of its economic value;" or (2) "to dispose of the property so as to make it unlikely that the owner will recover it." 18 Pa.C.S. § 3901.

There is also the crime in Pennsylvania of theft by "deception." That crime occurs when a person "intentionally obtains or withholds property of another by deception." 18 Pa.S.C. § 3922(a). A person "deceives" another within the meaning of that section if the person "intentionally * * * creates or reinforces a false impression, including false impressions as to law, value, intention or other state of mind; but deception as to a person's intention to perform a promise shall not be inferred from the fact alone that he did not subsequently perform the promise." 18 Pa.S.C. § 3922(a)(1).

As relevant here, theft is a third-degree felony if the value of the stolen property exceeds $2,000. 18 Pa.C.S. § 3903(a.1). If the value is less than $2,000, but more than $200, it is a first-degree misdemeanor. 18 Pa.C.S. § 3903(b). If the value is between $50 and $200, it is a second-degree misdemeanor. 18 Pa.C.S. § 3903(b)(1). Less than $50 is a third-degree misdemeanor. 18 Pa.C.S. § 3903(b)(2).

The "value" of the stolen property "means the market value of the property at the time and place of the crime, or if such cannot be satisfactorily ascertained, the cost of replacement of the property within a reasonable time after the crime." 18 Pa.C.S. § 3903(c)(1).

Again, I cannot give legal advice in this matter but hopefully that provides some potentially useful educational starting points for looking into the issue further.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 29, 2017)

Just wondering, not knowing US laws... why is this theft rather than fraud (if there was never intent to send it further) and/or embezzlement?


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 29, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Just wondering, not knowing US laws... why is this theft rather than fraud (if there was never intent to send it further) and/or embezzlement?



Theft is often defined as taking or exercising unauthorized control over the property of another with the intent to deprive. There may be some overlap with fraud, depending on the circumstances. But if you look a the Pennsylvania fraud statutes, they do not seem to fit nearly as well the conduct at issue here: http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/legis/LI/consCheck.cfm?txtType=HTM&ttl=18&div=0&chpt=41


----------



## panda (Jan 29, 2017)

i say chop off a finger tip with the very knife he kept and call it even. call it investment in preventative measures.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 29, 2017)

panda said:


> i say chop off a finger tip with the very knife he kept and call it even. call it investment in preventative measures.



Cut off a finger? We need to call Lorena Bobbit on this scoundrel.


----------



## pleue (Jan 29, 2017)

Speaking of calling, how about you just call crime and punishment brewing and post here that you did? I did and left a message with a host for their gm/exec saying as a former chef de cuisine and gm that the worst thing I could think of having in my kitchen was a thief and that they have one on theirs. I'll be calling philly pd tomorrow.


----------

